# Pics from Fish Finder thread.



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

What a better way to beat the Waitin for Sprin Blues than to go through the recordings from you fish finder eh?? Feel free to contribute but be aware your pictures may include coordinates you want to remove  This is from Alum Creek. Can you tell what we're seeing here?










Hmm. Not giving the option for a larger pic. Can you guys see that OK?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You of all people should know that's obviously a black crappie.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> You of all people should know that's obviously a black crappie.


Touche! Theres absolutely a black crappie there! lol


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

A wall of Ohio river gar! Notice the depth is 20+ feet yet only reads 9 because of all the fish. I believe House and myself caught roughly 40 of them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

whodeynati said:


> A wall of Ohio river gar! Notice the depth is 20+ feet yet only reads 9 because of all the fish. I believe House and myself caught roughly 40 of them.


wowowow... Dont dangle your toes in the water kids! Im guessing thats also a big school of shad they are lunching on there? Thats neat! 

Heres one for ya All Eyes.. How MANY black crappie do you see in this pic?? This was from a trolling pass on Alum Creek.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry Buckeye, just couldn't refuse.  Always makes me laugh when I see that. That's a cool image. My best guess would be roughly a whole mess of them. 
Also a cool scan of the gar. I've seen them schooled up on the Muskingum before and it looked like you could almost walk on them in places up in the spillway in Devola. They are crazy fast and acrobatic swimmers when they want to be. 0-60 in a blink.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry guys had to post a lake erie one, catabwa in the spring- first time I went last year. I'm pretty sure I had slobber all over myself.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

There ya go! Whats that?! Upper right = 2D, lower left=side scan, lower right= Down scan.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Biiiig fish! I did have the sensitivity cranked which added to the effect. But still!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

This one is just out from the New Galena ramp on Alum Creek.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Here are a couple SI pics out of Vermillion. The one pic you can see a school of bait fish with walleye and white bass around it. On the right side is a school of walleye.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> There ya go! Whats that?! Upper right = 2D, lower left=side scan, lower right= Down scan.


Cool thread. I'm going to guess that is an old truss bridge that you are not directly over top of. Any prizes for correct answer?

Got a new hbird unit this season and been working on figuring it out. Will post some pics (some of which still haven't figured out).


----------

